# Anthros or people?



## Kazdrax (May 25, 2010)

What are you attracted to?
Just anthro's, just people, or a mix?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 25, 2010)

Anthros are cool and all... but they don't exist...
I like people...


----------



## Conker (May 25, 2010)

People

And Neko's. I'd fuck a neko

But not an Antrho.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 25, 2010)

Anyone who only chooses Anthro needs help :|


----------



## Karimah (May 25, 2010)

Anything that's not real flesh and bone. I get nauseated from the sight of such things.

But I prefer anthros because it's not all female porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Anyone who only chooses Anthro needs help :|


Chances are real anthros would be fugly.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Chances are real anthros would be fugly.


That's what happens when I start thinking about it too much. 
"Wow wouldn't real life anthros be awesome?"
*looks at his dog's face*
"...oh, that's right...ewww..."


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> That's what happens when I start thinking about it too much.
> "Wow wouldn't real life anthros be awesome?"
> *looks at his dog's face*
> "...oh, that's right...ewww..."


sig'd


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

This is a weird poll. I don't know how to answer it. I'm attracted looks-wise to both. But do most anthros even have personalities? :|

(Ratchet is the sexiest though; he's got it all)


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> What are you attracted to?
> Just anthro's, just people, or a mix?



Are you talking about anthros IRL or just sweaty people in fursuits?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Are you talking about anthros IRL or just sweaty people in fursuits?


...fursuits are hot :V ba-dum-tssh


Fuzzy Alien said:


> This is a weird poll. I don't know how to answer it. I'm attracted looks-wise to both. But do most anthros even have personalities? :|
> 
> (Ratchet is the sexiest though; he's got it all)


Who wants lombax soup?

Seriously whoever would want to bang a irl furry would have problems, cause imagine banging something with a dog face.


----------



## Karimah (May 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Are you talking about anthros IRL or just sweaty people in fursuits?



I thought this whole thread was about artwork or real life humans/pictures. I've been tricked!


----------



## Kilehye (May 25, 2010)

I voted that I preferred people, but now that I think about it, I'm more on the side of "people only." I like drawing anthro porn sometimes but it never turns me on or anything. I don't really find it sexy or arousing. It's just.. fun to draw, for some reason.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Who wants lombax soup?



Juanita does.



CannonFodder said:


> Seriously whoever would want to bang a irl furry would have problems, cause imagine banging something with a dog face.



You consider it bestiality? Using that logic, being turned on by furry porn is indicative of zoophilia.


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You consider it bestiality? Using that logic, being turned on by furry porn is indicative of zoophilia.



OSHI-


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You consider it bestiality? Using that logic, being turned on by furry porn is indicative of zoophilia.


No I don't consider it bestiality, I just think real anthros would be fuglier than





:V


----------



## Nylak (May 25, 2010)

With females...pretty much just people.  I could be attracted to a male anthro.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I could be attracted to a male anthro.


Sharks have two penises :V
(Am I the only one that thinks it's disturbing how that can be considered on topic?)


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sharks have two penises :V
> (Am I the only one that thinks it's disturbing how that can be considered on topic?)



Don't some snakes also have two dicks?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 25, 2010)

Just anthros if it's based on physical attraction only.  People if thoughts are involved.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Don't some snakes also have two dicks?



Some are hermaphroditic too...


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sharks have two penises :V
> (Am I the only one that thinks it's disturbing how that can be considered on topic?)



It's a furry forum, so not much surprise, no.


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

Sharks were also one of the first organisms on the planet to practice "sex" as we know it, I believe.


----------



## Jesie (May 25, 2010)

Crawdaddy's do it missionary...

How ya like them apples?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 25, 2010)

Can we knot talk about animal penises?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Crawdaddy's do it missionary...
> 
> How ya like them apples?


How did we get derailed into animal sex?


JamesB said:


> Sharks were also one of the first organisms on the planet to practice "sex" as we know it, I believe.


That is true actually.


Van Ishikawa said:


> Can we knot talk about animal  penises?


Sorry, we were talking about anthros and if we'd bang them if they were real right?


----------



## Jesie (May 25, 2010)

Janks asks that same question, then asks me to stop...


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Can we knot talk about animal penises?









I see what you did there.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 25, 2010)

This is the first time on FA that someone's used an image macro and I've actually laughed


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

*Ahh grasshoppa...*

*On topic, people!

I think I'll actually be serious and give some insight here:*


When you think about it, whatever answer you give will be biased by how the quality of the porn you've viewed.

Take for example, if all the people porn you've saw was the of the lemonparty crowd or the tubgirl chick and all the furry porn you've seen was from hardblush or that Bernal guy or something, you'd answer furry.

Or arsy-versy as applicable.

Now those are extreme examples designed to illustrate a point, but the point made still will apply, albeit to a lesser extent,  in real life.

The point is (at least for me) this:

Furry porn can be hot. Furry porn can be a turn-off.
People porn can be hot. People porn can be a turn off.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 25, 2010)

I can admire anthropomorphic animals aesthetically, but that's about it.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 25, 2010)

I'm going to have to say anthros only. My attraction to humans is minimal. Also, anthros are fluffier and more cuddleable.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 25, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> I'm going to have to say anthros only. My attraction to humans is minimal. Also, anthros are fluffier and more cuddleable.


Have fun being a virgin


----------



## Bando (May 25, 2010)

People, because they exist. Durp


----------



## Tao (May 25, 2010)

Whichever one your mom is.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 25, 2010)

well, well drawn furry porn is 349812793875239 times hotter than porn with real people. But that's just porn, and porn is fake as hell. real life anthros would be horrifying, and i find regular people attractive (because i'm not crazy)... this thread is confusing ahhhhhh


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 25, 2010)

If I were a cartoon, of course I would like the anthros, why not?

In real life... If it were in some way pretty... I could, maybe...
I could cuddle, since its soft.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 25, 2010)

Prefer anthro. D:


----------



## Unsilenced (May 25, 2010)

Anthros almost exclusively. 

Then again, I'm kinda asexual, so my attraction only goes so far to begin with.


----------



## SirRob (May 25, 2010)

It's all good.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 25, 2010)

I voted "prefer anthro", but when I think about it I probably could not have sex with a real one because if they were real they wouldn't be drawn the cartoony art styles I crave so much. Reality's a bitch, isn't it?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 25, 2010)

Prefer anthros.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 25, 2010)

Humans are not attractive.


----------



## Error 404 (May 25, 2010)

I prefer anthros to humans, but I'm still attracted to female humans.


----------



## Debacle (May 25, 2010)

Anthros *are* hot. Too bad they don't exist, otherwise I'd prefer them. But they don't, so I don't.


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

People duh

If everyone were anthros, then being attracted to anthros is just fine 
But being attracted to anthros over people is just no


----------



## Eske (May 25, 2010)

I think it depends on how you look at the question.  If it's about the type of porn you prefer, either answer is pretty much fine.  But if it's about whether you would choose a real-life anthropomorphic creature over a human being to have sex with in the real world, it gets a bit strange.

The thing about the furry fandom is that it's very childish and escapist.  Looking at cartoon porn is much less abrasive than looking at two real humans going at it.  It's "less dirty", in a way.  Because face it, human porn is dirty, grungy, and gross.  But with furry art, you have the ability to erase those horrifying realistic parts, and replace them with cute and fluffy.  So choosing to look at furry porn over human porn isn't really in itself a bad thing, _unless you're into it because you find animals sexually appealing_. 

If you'd rather have sex with an animal then a person -- anthropomorphic or not -- you may have a problem.  You've lost the innocence factor, and have strayed right into something entirely different psychologically.


----------



## Tally (May 25, 2010)

<- Just people.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 25, 2010)

I love anthros. Find them more attractive than humans. Not only do I find them sexier, but you could have so much fun with the species variety.

And people are talking about doing a girl with a dog face as if all dogs are freaking Bullmastiffs. Most dogs have cute faces!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 25, 2010)

I don't like these examples...I'll post some


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 25, 2010)

That last ones my dog, Netta.


----------



## Nall (May 25, 2010)

Voted 'no preference' because there isn't a 'neither' option because I'm automatically assuming that this poll is sexual in nature.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2010)

If you are only attracted to anthros you are going to be a virgin forever.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 25, 2010)

I always figured that anthros would be a bit more... attractive in terms of facial features than their respective animals. 

Not to mention better groomed/more hygienic.


----------



## Nall (May 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Not to mention better groomed/more hygienic.


Wait... what? Please name one animal that is incapable of grooming itself properly. Most animals, when living in their natural habitat, are perfectly hygienic. Just because they don't grab a toothbrush and brush their teeth every morning doesn't mean that they aren't. :\


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:
			
		

> I always figured that anthros would be a bit more... attractive in terms of facial features than their respective animals.
> 
> Not to mention better groomed/more hygienic.


Well we tend to draw them like that, but we really don't have any idea how they'd actually look.  Just that slapping an animal head right on there is probably as close as we could imagine with what references we have available.



Nall said:


> Wait... what? Please name one animal that is incapable of grooming itself properly. Most animals, when living in their natural habitat, are perfectly hygienic. Just because they don't grab a toothbrush and brush their teeth every morning doesn't mean that they aren't. :\


Think you have midread something there with that spergin.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 25, 2010)

Nall said:


> Wait... what? *Please name one animal that is incapable of grooming itself properly. *Most animals, when living in their natural habitat, are perfectly hygienic. Just because they don't grab a toothbrush and brush their teeth every morning doesn't mean that they aren't. :\



Properly to what standard? 

Being in an elevator on a hot day with a dozen other dog-people would not be good. 



As for what they would look like: There are some fairly accurate representations out there, actually. A dog's head on a human body (with fur) would probably be one of the worst possible interpretations of a real life anthro.


Also: Cleaning by licking your crotch < taking a shower. 

Just saying.


----------



## Pliio8 (May 25, 2010)

I'd go for both, but I must say that I'd prefer a Lombax over a human.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> As for what they would look like: There are some fairly accurate representations out there, actually. A dog's head on a human body (with fur) would probably be one of the worst possible interpretations of a real life anthro.


Again, there are possibilities for what one could look like but our only real life points of reference are humans and animals.  I see a lot of artists vary on features in the face to give them a more human quality but a lot of them also have poor grasps on anatomy and haven't really considered how what they varied would actually work, if it even could.  Furries have "lips" is one such example.


----------



## Jesie (May 25, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Properly to what standard?
> 
> Being in an elevator on a hot day with a dozen other dog-people would not be good.
> 
> ...




Humans are a great example of animals that are unable to lick themselves clean. I mean I've seen some freaks of nature who can bend themselves into a pretzel but none of them were in the furry fandom...

Along with just a few other examples:
Pigs
Whales
Horses
Alligators
Most Insects
Clams
All types of fish
Many Dinosaurs

In reality, even dogs and cats should be on that list because for as flexible as they are, there's always some spots on them they can't reach.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2010)

No pref.



CannonFodder said:


> Sharks have two penises :V
> (Am I the only one that thinks it's disturbing how that can be considered on topic?)



You mean "claspers", right?


----------



## VoidBat (May 25, 2010)

Just people.

Though, both choices got a equal amount of fugly individuals.


----------



## Tally (May 25, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Humans are a great example of animals that are unable to lick themselves clean. I mean I've seen some freaks of nature who can bend themselves into a pretzel *but none of them were in the furry fandom*...



What a relief...


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 25, 2010)

electropanda said:


> The thing about the furry fandom is that it's very childish and escapist.  Looking at cartoon porn is much less abrasive than looking at two real humans going at it.  It's "less dirty", in a way.  Because face it, human porn is dirty, grungy, and gross.  But with furry art, you have the ability to erase those horrifying realistic parts, and replace them with cute and fluffy.  So choosing to look at furry porn over human porn isn't really in itself a bad thing, _unless you're into it because you find animals sexually appealing_.



Plus real porn has that voyeuristic quality to it that some people find disturbing, on the rare occasions when I watch it I prefer if the people don't show their faces, and especially not look at the camera, that's just creepy...


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 25, 2010)

I despise anthros

Neko are something else that I like :U me little hentard

I think that there should be a level for that. Making things anthro just ruins the art. Make it.. 10% - 20% furry, not complete furball.


Preference for people.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

Anthros would probably look creepy as Hell in person, despite how pretty they are in art form.

I prefer people, but they're usually in video games/movies... and may or may not be real...
Maybe it's just me. Maybe I'm not into the reality side where people can be gross, and subconsiously go for more perfect guys?

Though I definately prefer females to be anthro than human women. Who tend to suck.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 25, 2010)

Humans.

Anthros are strictly something artistic, or an interesting idea.
It doesn't enter my bedroom.
Because that's fucking gross.


----------



## Tally (May 25, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Humans.
> 
> Anthros are strictly something artistic, or an interesting idea.
> It doesn't enter my bedroom.
> Because that's fucking gross.



Your avatar really supports your point.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Chances are real anthros would be fugly.


Oh god why can't I find those pictures of real women turned into anthromorphic animals. Fuck you Google. 



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I love anthros. Find them more attractive than humans. Not only do I find them sexier, but you could have so much fun with the species variety.
> 
> And people are talking about doing a girl with a dog face as if all dogs are freaking Bullmastiffs. Most dogs have cute faces!


Just because those are adorably cute doesn't mean I'd have sex with something with a face like that.



Tally said:


> Your avatar really supports your point.


I think her avatar is sarcasm, something you don't seem to understand well.


Well, it's pretty easy to decide, because Anthros do not exist IRL. So of course I'm attracted to real people more. However, considering some women are fugly and 3000 pounds anthros do tend to be sexier because they're drawn more sexy.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 25, 2010)

I think furries are more attracted to the well toned, fit body more than the anthro itself.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I think furries are more attracted to the well toned, fit body more than the anthro itself.



Then wouldn't they be looking at anime?


----------



## Luca (May 25, 2010)

No thanks. People work out just fine for me. Can you imagine all the hair on your couch and clothes if you dated an anthro?


----------



## TyrannoWarrior (May 25, 2010)

Another vote for _Homo sapiens_ here.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

Luca said:


> if you dated an anthro?



Murr...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Then wouldn't they be looking at anime?



Anime is different, Japan likes their characters femi while the fandom likes their characters masculine. Plus, furries have many, many different types of art styles to choose from unlike anime which pretty much has just one look.


----------



## Alstor (May 25, 2010)

Just humans. Landing strip doesn't work on anthros.


----------



## Melo (May 25, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I'd go for both, but I must say that I'd prefer a Lombax over a human.



User knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Landing strip



Do I want to know what this is?


----------



## Viva (May 25, 2010)

Depends on the mood I'm in


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Do I want to know what this is?


It's like, a little strip of hair they like, trim but not wax off completely 'down there'

Something like that


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's like, a little strip of hair they like, trim but not wax off completely 'down there'
> 
> Something like that



Thanks.
And did your avatar just have different, soul-less eyes? .___.


----------



## Seas (May 25, 2010)

I prefer to look at art depicting anthros more than humans, same with porn, despite the fact that I don't look for the latter category much.

Irl, I only had relationships with people so far :V

Wouldn't mind trying it with an anthro in that theoretical situation though.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

No real preference. But some anthros are attractive same goes for people too.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

No preference. Ones not real and the other there's to much of. You can never win in the game of life.


----------



## Royal Flush (May 25, 2010)

...um people, now I can see a good anthro cat lady pic on the internets, and say "Shes hot" but I know, im a human and for that being so and that being what God made me, I will say humans.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

Royal Flush said:


> ...um people, now I can see a good anthro cat lady pic on the internets, and say "Shes hot" but I know, im a human and for that being so and that being what *God* made me, I will say humans.



I feel religious debate/bashing afoot.


----------



## Royal Flush (May 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I feel religious debate/bashing afoot.


 
...no?


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2010)

Royal Flush said:


> ...no?



I'll be surprised if it doesn't happen. Saying god here almost always derails a thread with a never ending fight between believers, non believers and the others till a thread is made for it.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 25, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I'll be surprised if it doesn't happen. Saying god here almost always derails a thread with a never ending fight between believers, non believers and the others till a thread is made for it.


HAY GUYZ IT SUUUUUURE WOULD BE JSUT LIKE US TO START TALKING ABOUT RELIGION.

WINK WINK


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> HAY GUYZ IT SUUUUUURE WOULD BE JSUT LIKE US TO START TALKING ABOUT RELIGION.
> 
> WINK WINK



Hahaha yea:

FAF User 1: Hmm. I'm Christian. Is it a sin for me to like dog cock?
FAF User 2: Yea man. You should be a Wicca or something. We got all the dog cock you can eat.
FAF User 1: Thanks for that info, man. What about Voodoo?
FAF User 3: Yea you're okay with Voodoo. You get to like dog butt too, not just cock.
FAF Users 1 & 2: Holy fuck! I'm gonna have to check out this here Voodoo thing!
FAF Admins (in harmony): See? Come join FurAffinity Forums. We've got Voodoo and you don't!


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 26, 2010)

Royal Flush said:


> ...um people, now I can see a good anthro cat lady pic on the internets, and say "Shes hot" but I know, im a human and for that being so and that being what God made me, I will say humans.



Ceiling cat made you to like anthros.

/religious debate


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 26, 2010)

A lot of anthro art can be nice to look at.

For me I would want people.


----------



## Oovie (May 26, 2010)

The disadvantage of art is losing the sense of smell, and if fur is your skin of choice I'd prepare yourself for a *heavy* dose of swampass. One sweaty moment and you're going to have to hit the showers and scrub like a beast.

Also, that enzyme canines release from their skin that cause them to smell so terrible when wet! I'd go _mad_ in a world with that smell everywhere!

Then I get the impression people forget the rectum is used to take a sh... You'd forget this in that art wouldn't you! Anthros need to poo too you know!


----------



## Kazdrax (May 27, 2010)

I suspected more only anthro!


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

TyrannoWarrior said:


> Another vote for _Homo sapiens_ here.



Cause there are no hetero sapiens here.



TashkentFox said:


> Humans are not attractive.



You're only thinking about yourself. God you're a narcissist.


----------



## Ames (May 28, 2010)

Anthro mechs.


----------



## Icky (May 28, 2010)

How is this seriously a question?


----------



## Qoph (May 28, 2010)

I think a lot of the results of this can be explained by this: we can draw anthro characters as flawless (at least as far as the artist is talented), but  every real person in the world will have some flaws (marks, scars, wrinkles).  

Also, fapping to porn of a character is different than going on a date, or even having sex with, a real person.  With the character, you can imagine them as whatever, and the sex often goes perfectly.  In real life, the person most likely will not be 'ideal' for you, there will be some aspects of them that you will find flawed, and sex most likely won't be perfect.

I find anthro art attractive, but I'd rather have a relationship with a real person than with an imaginary character.


----------



## Takun (May 28, 2010)

There are some very well done anthro pieces that mix human and animal characteristics very well.  

People 99% of the time though.


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Anthro mechs.



Nobody is getting through that armor. But that's because they just have to hit the other half of her body that isn't covered.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Anthro mechs.


You're an embarrassment to mech fans. >:[


----------



## Syradact (May 28, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Plus real porn has that voyeuristic quality to it that some people find disturbing, on the rare occasions when I watch it I prefer if the people don't show their faces, and especially not look at the camera, that's just creepy...



Oh my god, this x 1000. It's like, I just want to see the action, not think of them as a real person with feelings and some sad reason for making porn in the first place.

I prefer anthro, but I have met some guys who get my heart all a'flutter. :-D Also if I have "one of those dreams," it is always with a human guy. The attraction to anthros for me has to do with fantasy; there is just so much less baggage to deal with, and so many more possibilities.


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

Syradact said:


> one of those dreams




Those dreams kick ass.

Well, not kick.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2010)

DISREGARD THIS I SUCK COCKS


----------



## Eske (May 28, 2010)

If I ever had a furry sex dream, I'd laugh.  ...And then cry.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 28, 2010)

How come only people who are voting 'Only people' or 'prefer people' are the ones talking?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 28, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> How come only people who are voting 'Only people' or 'prefer people' are the ones talking?


Because people who voted for the anthros are too ashamed to step out and admit, which is a good thing.

...oh wait I voted "prefer anthro", FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 28, 2010)

I'm with the majority on this one, anthros are smexy. (Inb4 porn dump...)


----------



## Kazdrax (May 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Because people who voted for the anthros are too ashamed to step out and admit, which is a good thing.


I was hoping there would be more like me since this is a furry forum.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Because people who voted for the anthros are too ashamed to step out and admit, which is a good thing.
> 
> ...oh wait I voted "prefer anthro", FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



I'm worse, I said only anthros...

But with the disclaimer that physical attraction isn't the only thing that can make me...  you know...  _want_ someone...  so I don't expect to be a virgin for life...


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nobody is getting through that armor. But that's because they just have to hit the other half of her body that isn't covered.



*Sigh* I'm used to that.


----------



## Tally (May 28, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> I was hoping there would be more like me since this is a furry forum.



Being furry doesn't mean you need to shove what you fap to in everyone's faces.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 28, 2010)

Tally said:


> Being furry doesn't mean you need to shove what you fap to in everyone's faces.


I think people are generally ugly, so why would I be attracted to them?


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 28, 2010)

i prefer anthro dragons over anything else


----------



## Zhael (May 28, 2010)

Sexually? Romantically?
I mean, romantic interest in what doesn't exist is unhealthy.


----------



## Atrak (May 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> DISREGARD THIS I SUCK COCKS



That is useful information.



Zhael said:


> Sexually? Romantically?
> I mean, romantic interest in what doesn't exist is unhealthy.



Always assume sexual.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Always assume sexual.



even when it has nothing to do with a relationship.

If someone in this forum says something about windows vista, they're probably talking about sex.


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

Well sex is awesome. Ome time I had this kick ass orgy with Moses and  Spongebob and Gabe and TYcho from PennyArcade.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 28, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Well sex is awesome. Ome time I had this kick ass orgy with Moses and  Spongebob and Gabe and TYcho from PennyArcade.



You need to get a girlfriend...

Oh wait, you're a lombax...

You need to get a girlfriend NOW, it may already be too late!  Turn back!  TURN BACK!


----------



## mapdark (May 29, 2010)

You know .. I look at the poll results and realise not many of us will end up reproducting.

Which might be a good thing >_>


----------



## Taralack (May 29, 2010)

mapdark said:


> You know .. I look at the poll results and realise not many of us will end up reproducting.



It's reproducing, mate.


----------



## darzoz (May 29, 2010)

Wheres the answer for both?


----------



## mapdark (May 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> It's reproducing, mate.



Whoops .. truth!

Sorry about that!


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 29, 2010)

darzoz said:


> Wheres the answer for both?



"no preference"

...

duh...

DERP


----------



## lordkaosu (May 29, 2010)

No preference!

wait...

*cries into pillow*


----------



## Kazdrax (Jun 1, 2010)

lordkaosu said:


> No preference!
> 
> wait...
> 
> *cries into pillow*


Life is so cruel <:U


----------



## Furryguitarist (Jun 1, 2010)

I hate being human so much. I'm wondering if there is any way I can get a tail attached to me....


----------



## Icky (Jun 1, 2010)

Furryguitarist said:


> I hate being human so much. I'm wondering if there is any way I can get a tail attached to me....



You'd still be perfectly human, just a freak with a fake tail on his ass.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 1, 2010)

Furryguitarist said:


> I hate being human so much.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is any way I can get a tail attached to me....



I'll tell you what, you can get your tail.  You also cannot use anything created by man, and that includes in-door plumbing with toilet paper as well as stores or complex tools.  Still want the tail and hate being human? :mrgreen:


----------



## Furryguitarist (Jun 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You'd still be perfectly human, just a freak with a fake tail on his ass.



True. Damnit


----------



## Furryguitarist (Jun 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'll tell you what, you can get your tail.  You also cannot use anything created by man, and that includes in-door plumbing with toilet paper as well as stores or complex tools.  Still want the tail and hate being human? :mrgreen:



No, but I still hate being human


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

Furryguitarist said:


> I hate being human so much. I'm wondering if there is any way I can get a tail attached to me....


CRAWLING IN MY FURRRRRRR


----------



## Yandere (Jun 2, 2010)

I like hoomans. :O


----------



## Syradact (Jun 2, 2010)

Furryguitarist said:


> I hate being human so much. I'm wondering if there is any way I can get a tail attached to me....


Go join an otherkin community. You'll fit right in.


----------



## Debacle (Jun 2, 2010)

Furryguitarist said:


> No, but I still hate being human



Humanity is underrated.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

DeadBunneh said:


> I like hoomans. :O


Then you're not a true furry, get out.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 2, 2010)

call me weird, but i think humans are pretty damn murry


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> call me weird, but i think humans are pretty damn murry


You're just lying to yourself so you can tolerate living together with Fuzzy Alien.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 2, 2010)

Furryguitarist said:


> No, but I still hate being human


Hm, learn to not suck at being human is all I can think of! Seeing these thoughts from people are real mood killers, almost like a person is contemplating doing some _things_.


----------



## Machine (Jun 2, 2010)

Furryguitarist said:


> I hate being human so much. I'm wondering if there is any way I can get a tail attached to me....


You're still a human, whether or not you have a tail. Deal with it, furfag.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Furryguitarist said:


> I hate being human so much. I'm wondering if there is any way I can get a tail attached to me....


No there isn't, deal with being human like the rest of us 

(those humans are kinda sexy...)



Kellie Gator said:


> Then you're not a true furry, get out.


The video's been flagged and I can't watch it D:


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 2, 2010)

Debacle said:


> Humanity is underrated.



What, with the ability to speak, the opposable thumbs, and advanced cerebral cortex, and the unique shape of our skull which allows our brains to develop fully...  Yeah, i'd say we've got it pretty good.

I still think it'd be fun to be a furry though   [just as long as either I keep my opposable thumbs (anthropomorphic) or can change back...  of course, changing back and forth would probably be...  not so fun.]


----------

